# Brian Grant



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm starting to move past asking the question "can he play well?" and am starting to wonder more along the lines of "can he play at all?" Seriously, first off, dude can't even jump anymore, then out of the blue he goes on the injured list without even suffering an injury! And this isn't just one of those "to make space for this guy" IR stints like what Sahsa's doing, because the Lakers need all the frontcourt help they can get. To make it even worse he's the second highest paid player on the team and he's got 2 years left on his contract after this one.

When he first came over I was thinking he had about enough left in him to last this year and next, but now he's looking like he's ripe for a contract buyout (which I know won't happen).


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

His back,knees and thumb (on his shooting hand) are all shot!!!

Playing out of position at C over the last 4 seasons really took a lot out of him...


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

He's a loser with no fight in him. He rather just sit back and collect the paychecks then fulfill his commitment and find a way to get back in form.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

WE got ripped off in that shaq deal


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakerman33</b>!
> WE got ripped off in that shaq deal


How so? The Heat arent doin much better and even with Shaq this team wouldnt win anything.. Get over it!


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

i mean we cuda got sum better playerrs. Grant is done. So bassicly we traded for Butler and Odom for the most dominant player ever


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakerman33</b>!
> So bassicly we traded for Butler and Odom for the most dominant player ever


Seems like a good trade to me. 

As I've been telling people for 6 months, we weren't going to win a title with Shaq and no Kobe. Obviously, the best thing to do was to trade Shaq for some young talent and keep Kobe. The fact that that young talent came in the form of Lamar Odom and Caron Butler is VERY VERY GOOD.

I would make that trade 10,000,000 times again without even thinking about it, no matter how we finish off this season. Well, unless of course Odom and Butler get career-ending injuries.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> He's a loser with no fight in him. He rather just sit back and collect the paychecks then fulfill his commitment and find a way to get back in form.


Wow, that could not be further from the truth.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

b-grant is a fighter


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Guess I'm the only one that thought Grant gave us solid minutes off the bench


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakerman33</b>!
> b-grant is a fighter


True, but unfortunately he is too broke up to contribute significantly. I guess he could be somewhat valuable coming off of the bench. But damn, wouldn't it be nice to have a young, strong PF, that could jump!?


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, that could not be further from the truth.


How so? If guys like Grant Hill can battle back after numerous surgeries and rehab for years to get his game back, why can't B. Grant? 

Grant Hill is a fighter, B. Grant is not by any means.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

What if we would have gotten Francis, Mobley, and Cato. That might have been better.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You obviously have no idea who Brian Grant is...

Brian Grant is probably one of the least talented players in the leauge, but the reason he has been a starter for the past 1o years is based on his work ethic, drive, & determination. Not many NBA players can match the intensity of Brian Grant. There's no question, he is a warrior. His body has been giving out on him for years, and he still managed to produce.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> 
> 
> You obviously have no idea who Brian Grant is...
> ...


See, this is what I'm talking about. I agree with this, and that's why I'm starting to get worried about him. If it was Vince Carter or Shaq sitting out with "mysterious injuries" then it'd be nothing new, it's come to be expected out of those guys. But Grant has been jacked up for the past several years and always managed to tough it out, but now, I don't but it's possible all of it has finally caught up with him.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> See, this is what I'm talking about. I agree with this, and that's why I'm starting to get worried about him. If it was Vince Carter or Shaq sitting out with "mysterious injuries" then it'd be nothing new, it's come to be expected out of those guys. But Grant has been jacked up for the past several years and always managed to tough it out, but now, I don't but it's possible all of it has finally caught up with him.


Last year he only missed a couple games, the first games he missed in a while. He is a fighter, but he just doesnt have knees anymore. Playing through pain the last couple years have caught up to him. He cant jump, cant really run anymore. All Heat fans knew Grants knee was messed up. Before the trade we thought he was untradable because he would never pass a physical. But he still fought for us game after game. If hew could play, he would be in there because he seriously is that type of player. There is no doubt about it, he just doesnt have his knees anymore.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> 
> 
> You obviously have no idea who Brian Grant is...
> ...


No I do have an idea. There are many surgeries, therapies, medications that can be used to aid knee problems. 

Patrick Ewing play many years, many productive years with bad knees. 

I think Grant's approach and effort could be a lot better.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> No I do have an idea. There are many surgeries, therapies, medications that can be used to aid knee problems.
> ...


What are you talking about?! Do you have anything besides his current stint on the IL to back this up? The guy has played thru injuries for his whole career! get real.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> What if we would have gotten Francis, Mobley, and Cato. That might have been better.


I don't seem to remember that offer being on the table.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> No I do have an idea. There are many surgeries, therapies, medications that can be used to aid knee problems.
> ...


You're just talking out of your ***. You have no idea what Grant's doing to try to get back. Instead of taking the pessimistic view I'll go by Grant's history and say that he's doing everything he can to get back but this time his body's let him down.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't seem to remember that offer being on the table.


Shaq is PF for Rockets.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> Shaq is PF for Rockets.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> You're just talking out of your ***. You have no idea what Grant's doing to try to get back. Instead of taking the pessimistic view I'll go by Grant's history and say that he's doing everything he can to get back but this time his body's let him down.


Explain? You're the one chanting BS.
Im going on what I know and what I have seen. What I see right now is a guy who is only 32, doesnt have that many miles on him, and has some troubles with his knees. 

Everyone is saying he plays through pain and is a tough guy, I just find it a little hard to believe, especially when he misses practices with injuries like a sore neck?? 

I might be a little harsh but come on people, this guy makes a HUGE amount of money. Am I the only one that feels that something is not right here? 

Jay Williams can dunk now after having most of his lower half shattered, I already talked about the G. Hill ordeal. If you don't think this guy is <b>capable</b> of contributing again because of physical problems, your kidding yourself. 

Willpower folks, willpower.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Explain? You're the one chanting BS.
> ...


I am not chanting BS. You're the only one who seems to think Grant is a bum. Going by his reputation around the league (a league filled with people that know him a lot better than you or I), Grant has a reputation as a hard worker. It doesn't matter how much money he makes. If he can't play right now he can't play, it's as simple as that.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Seems like a good trade to me.
> ...


Remind me... What city is the biggest draw for any free agent? And what PLAYER is the biggest draw for any free agent? Add those two together, and you have players at your doorstep begging for the money they would have saved not re-signing Kobe


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

What money is this exactly, especially w/ shaq wanting a bigger extension.

They were able to retain Kobe for the money they gave him because they had his bird rights.

Most Lakers could have offered anyone was mid level, or a little less. So unless you think Shaq, slava, george, payton and damon jones or hedo were going to bring the Lakers to the title, then you are completely off.

Who the hell was shaq able to attract to miami that's bringing them to glory land?

Last I checked they only have one more win then Lakers playing in the east, and that's with Wade mostly carrying the team, not shaq.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Remind me... What city is the biggest draw for any free agent? And what PLAYER is the biggest draw for any free agent? Add those two together, and you have players at your doorstep begging for the money they would have saved not re-signing Kobe


Uh, how exactly does Shaq attract FAs? The only year he attracted any FAs of note was last season, Malone and Payton. Who was the biggest name Shaq convinced to come with him to Miami this season? That's right, Shandon Anderson. Who by the way, was bought out by the Knicks.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> No I do have an idea. There are many surgeries, therapies, medications that can be used to aid knee problems.
> ...



Is it the dreadlocks? Do you hate Bob Marley too?


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

Brian Grant has had issues with that very same knee since he was in Sacramento! 

He also has a bad back. (Probably due to years of favoring one knee over the other.)

Brian Grant is a warrior, there's simply no way you can deny it. 

Imagine having BG's determination,hustle, drive, & passion injected into a unmotivated talent such as Eddie Curry...


 Wow!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Remind me... What city is the biggest draw for any free agent? And what PLAYER is the biggest draw for any free agent? Add those two together, and you have players at your doorstep begging for the money they would have saved not re-signing Kobe


With Shaq's contract, combined with Devean George, then Gary Payton and Rick Fox (or Chucky Atkins, Chris Mihm and Jumaine Jones), even with the money they would have saved in not resigning Kobe, they'd still be over the cap. So the money Kobe would have turned down, in essence, couldn't have gone to anyone.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Uh, how exactly does Shaq attract FAs? The only year he attracted any FAs of note was last season, Malone and Payton. Who was the biggest name Shaq convinced to come with him to Miami this season? That's right, Shandon Anderson. Who by the way, was bought out by the Knicks.


With what money did they have to sign a free agent?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> With what money did they have to sign a free agent?


As much as the Lakers did last season.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> With what money did they have to sign a free agent?


Why don't they have any money? It couldn't be because one player is taking up two thirds of their cap could it?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Why don't they have any money? It couldn't be because one player is taking up two thirds of their cap could it?


Well if you remove Kobe, you have another player you can sign now don't you...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Well if you remove Kobe, you have another player you can sign now don't you...


No, you don't. Rawse just made that point.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Well if you remove Kobe, you have another player you can sign now don't you...



Are you stupid? It's not that hard to understand. Reread each post since Kenneth's reply to your's.


----------

